# 사랑해, 사랑한다, 사랑한다고, 사랑하고



## Rebeccaaa

Hello.. i want to learn korea language.. but i am very confused..

can anyone help me?
my questions :
what is the difference of :
-사랑해
-사랑한다
-사랑한다고
-사랑하고

thank you


----------



## zero1434

사랑해 and 사랑한다 are the same meaning. but, girls they don't usually say "사랑한다." it's more manly

사랑한다고 means it's depending upon context. for example "나는 그녀에게 사랑한다고 말했다." = I told that I love her. // a man to woman "사랑한다고~!!" means "I love you." it also means "I have been loving you." 

사랑하고 -->>  나는 너를 사랑하고 있다. I am in love with you.  

I hope this will help.


----------



## Rebeccaaa

so it's mean that '~다' is more manly?


----------



## PIA Watss

We say like that when you emphasis something, 
usually someone doesn't hear well and makes us repeat.   

A: I love you.
B: What?
A: I love you.
B: Pardon?
A: I said I  LOVE you !!!

A: I bought a book.
B: What?
A: I bought a book.
B: Pardon? what did you buy?
A: I said I bought a BOOK !!! 책샀다고 !!


----------



## dhchong

The root of "사랑해,사랑한다,사랑한다고,사랑하고" is "사랑한다". Now "사랑" is stem and "한다" is end of word and it conjugates in accordance with various situation. I believe you already know but to make it clear, unlike english, it is quite open the subject can be omitted especially when it is "I". So "사랑한다", "사랑해" both mean " I love you". The full sentence is "나는 너를 사랑한다(해)".

"너" means you and "를" is a kind of postposition to make the noun an objective. Frequently when I'm saying to you, the objctive 'you' can be omitted.  And the conjugated end of word "해" gives softer feeling than "한다". So boys say in both way "사랑한다", "사랑해" but girls usually don't say "사랑한다". But this is only in case  "나는 너를 사랑한다(해)", I mean the case I'm speaking to you.  When a girl says to her friend that she loves a boy ,say "Tom", then she can say "Tom을 사랑한다." Hope this could be helpful.


----------



## Rebeccaaa

thanks a lot^^ it's very helpful hehe


----------



## Rance

Here's list of verbs with conjugation chart.
It also has one for 사랑하다.
Any ending of verb you don't see in the chart(for example -ㄴ다고 from 사랑한다고) are not related with tenses/honorifics and instead it adds extra meaning to the verb it's modifying.
-ㄴ다고, for example, is used when you want to emphasize your thought/feelings.

The link is in French, but it should not be that hard to understand as a lot of terms describing tenses resemble those in English.
But just to help you out, I crudely translated some of them.

Registre formel = Formal expression
Registre informel = Informal expression
Non poli = non honorific
poli = honorific

Non passé = not past, I guess it means present tense
passé = past tense
Indicatif = Indicative
Évidentiel = Evidentiality (for details ,check out wiki)
Spéculatif = Speculative
Assertif = Assertive

Déclaratif = declarative
Interrogatif = interrogative
Aperceptif = perceptive
Euphémique = euphemistic

Please note I am no expert when it comes to French.
And there might be proper terms to describe them in English, but it should at least provide some sort of vague idea at least.


----------

